
Show HN: Athena – A community-curated repository of great learning resources - juhaszhenderson
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/athena-48913abd-070d-48f9-8243-5a5822adb845
======
trymas
Here's the link: [https://www.athena.cool](https://www.athena.cool)

I have no idea why OP posted a link to another site and not the product
itself.

EDIT: Talking about the website. IMO, things could be categorised and grouped
better. There's no grouping by fields of learning resources (e.g. technology,
arts, languages, sciences, etc.). There seem to be links to individual
lectures and not the whole courses. When I search, I get links sorted somehow
randomly - theres no particular order. Not to mention UX, i.e. when I search
for something, then click I link and want to go back. I go back to the
homepage and not to my search. This SPA thing is not helping, and there are
even more UX hiccups. IMO this site could've been much simpler - just a list
of links, tags, titles and descriptions, where cmd+f will do the searching.

~~~
juhaszhenderson
Thanks for the feedback!

From here on out we're going to focus on simplifying the product down and
cutting back on meh features (and their accompanying bugs). As time goes on
our categorization and labeling systems will get better--that's just an
editorial problem. We're refining as we go.

We're currently working on adding a simple voting system to make user curation
less challenging, and also video thumbnails to liven up the view a bit.

------
juhaszhenderson
Athena is a community-curated repository of learning resources to help you
learn anything.

We found it really hard to self-learn with Google and YouTube because you
constantly have to sort through a ton of ads and news articles. So we spent a
few hundred hours hand-curating the best learning resources we’ve found all
over the Internet (on topics ranging from startups to hydraulics to morality).

We put the ~25k links into spreadsheets
([https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1XI4BS-_9BpDw8wMGWUqZ...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1XI4BS-_9BpDw8wMGWUqZJDQiPu-
wgPAcRE00jXk8OBo/edit#gid=1949736423)) and labeled all of the links as blogs,
courses, podcasts, lectures, videos, etc. We used this internally for a while
and found it pretty useful, but to make it better we decided to build a real
UI and a crawler that scrapes link metadata to make it easier to search
through.

While we’ve managed to build up a pretty good collection ourselves, we think
the best way for us to make this really useful is to open it up as a community
project. Anyone can contribute to the repository through our Github
([https://github.com/AthenaAI/community-
search](https://github.com/AthenaAI/community-search)) or through our Typeform
([https://athena-ai.typeform.com/to/DeChoI](https://athena-
ai.typeform.com/to/DeChoI)). We filter all contributions to ensure quality.
When someone’s contribution gets added to the collection, we add their names
to our contributor wall
([https://www.athena.cool/#/contributors](https://www.athena.cool/#/contributors)).

We hope this project can:

1\. help self-learners learn more, quicker, and 2\. help grow the collection
into something more refined and comprehensive (which supports 1.)

This project is still rough and WIP (mvp af), but we’re refining it more and
more everyday. All feedback is greatly appreciated!

------
neurotrace
I have some feedback for the UI/UX. The category selectors on the side don't
seem to be sorted in any way and when I select one, I don't expect it to move
to the top of the list. It should just stay in it's original position but
indicate that it's been checked.

~~~
juhaszhenderson
Thanks for the feedback! I agree. It's a little bug that we've deprioritized
fixing for now. But it will be solved asap!

------
mgaruccio
Question: how are you ordering the first page results right now? It's the same
on multiple reloads but as far as I can tell there isn't really an order to it
all. Are you preferring specific types of content like talks or is it ordered
another way?

~~~
juhaszhenderson
The first page results are (not exactly, but for the most part) the most
recently added resources. We're in the process of building out a way to
feature different resources for different searches (or artificially rank
certain resources higher than others in certain conditions).

------
jitlerr
Hate to be that gal, but is Athena OSS?

~~~
juhaszhenderson
The content source is open to contributions from anyone, but we filter them
all. So that's "open", but not really. The software itself is not open either,
but that likely will be changing soon.

